# Ystalyfera Ironworks (Aprill 2011)



## Mole Man (May 19, 2011)

Archeologists uncovered former ironworks in Ystalyfera while preparing the site for a proposed store for a supermarket chain. The remains, which have been uncovered for the first time in almost a century, reveal what is thought to have once been the biggest ironworks in the world, and it was the reason why the village flourished. First built in the 1830s, the ironworks once employed approximately 4,000 people and closed in the 1880s. It was then developed into tin works, and latterly became a spoil tip for the Ystalyfera colliery.

A video link to a BBC news report:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-13001885

As far as I am aware 90% of this will be under a supermarket by Christmas.







From the front of the site.






From the side of the site again, you can see the base walls of the blast furnaces.






View of the back wall, you can see there is still part of an arch coming out from the back wall.






Over view of part of the site.






From above, you can see some of the channels, the hole place was a maze of channels.






From above again.

Just a few odd pictures of the place.


























And there you have it, thanks for looking.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 19, 2011)

Wow, what a find.

I came across something very like this in Derby - it was an 18th century China works and you could see some remains of it (the area was fenced off but me and one of my then-housemates crept around it and got in). There was an article about it in the Derby Evening Telegraph, but nothing was done to stop it being tarmacked over to make way for yet another road.

It's really gutting when things like that happen. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2011)

Jimba said:


> It's really gutting when things like that happen.


Isn't it just! 

Amazing site, Mole Man. Huge site and really interesting. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (May 20, 2011)

I can only echo the comments, the place is of sutch historic value it should be preserved. No wonder Tescos and other supermarkets are hated so much.


----------



## Mole Man (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, here are a few more pictures.

Spoil from the Ystalyfera colliery which was dumped on the site after it closed.











Looking along the back wall.






A tunnel about 20m long on the side of the site.






Part of the roof of the tunnel.


----------



## borntobemild (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. At least it has been recorded now. Such a shame it can't be preserved.


----------



## Snips86x (May 21, 2011)

This place is amazing! Cracking images guys, thanks!


----------

